# Starter Sets



## 2TATrains (Oct 30, 2013)

We got the Class 150

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-xVB6bjNpg&list=UUUAbK_uvre8Ecw3wlAFh1gw

But what do you guys think?


----------

